# Where to live?



## 51T (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello, we are currently living outside of Paris, France and will be relocating to Dubai towards the end of August. What area do you recommend to live in? Disregarding cost (I can sort that part out) where would you live and why?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

People will need to know a bit more in order to make suggestions.

Budget - makes a big difference as no point recommending areas outside of your budget & costs vary widely
Villa or apartment
Do you have children & if so what schools will they be going to?
Do you have pets?
Where will you be working?
Do you need to be mainly with other Western expats? (It amazes me how many people seem to need that)
Do you drive?
Do you want to be close to the beach?


----------



## 51T (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank-you for responding. This will be our third time in the Emirates (just to shed some light). The two previous times we were in Abu-Dahbi. We have four children whom I educate at home. I am looking for a villa. Our children range in age from 13years to 6 years. We have a budget that is over 250k AED. School access is not an issue however I am looking for music teachers (guitar, piano), a French teacher, and an Arabic teacher who are willing to come to our home to instruct the children. Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 51T (Jun 25, 2012)

I do drive, beach nice but not necessary and we do not have pets.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Look on the sticky guide to renting


----------



## 51T (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank-you both. I took a look at the sticky and it was helpful. Should I start a new thread for teachers or would either of you have better advice?


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

51T said:


> Thank-you both. I took a look at the sticky and it was helpful. Should I start a new thread for teachers or would either of you have better advice?


A better advice would be to start with a forum search for similar threads  Then may be start a new thread if you don't find the exact information you are looking for.


----------



## 51T (Jun 25, 2012)

Really appreciate all the help. I'm not very proficient with forums.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

51T said:


> Thank-you for responding. This will be our third time in the Emirates (just to shed some light). The two previous times we were in Abu-Dahbi. We have four children whom I educate at home. I am looking for a villa. Our children range in age from 13years to 6 years. We have a budget that is over 250k AED. School access is not an issue however I am looking for music teachers (guitar, piano), a French teacher, and an Arabic teacher who are willing to come to our home to instruct the children. Any information will be greatly appreciated.


Nice budget. 

For a nice big villa consider Jumeirah/Umm Sequim, Al Barsha, Arabian Ranches, The Meadows.


----------



## 51T (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks Elphaba for the names of some of the areas! I think I am starting to get a feel for the city. I have been looking at google maps. Looking forward to landing in Dubai at the end of August, settling the children and schooling in Dubai. Any of you know any home schoolers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Start here, although it hasn't been updated for ages

Emirates Homeschooling And 

Home schooling in Dubai - The Knowledge Features - TimeOutDubai.com

Home-schooling in the UAE: Parents teach to give their kids an edge - The National


----------



## 51T (Jun 25, 2012)

Perfect! Thanks again for all of your knowledge.


----------



## SixCee's (Jun 15, 2012)

We will be arriving Aug/Sept-ish not sure on the exact date. We will be homeschooling our children, as well. We have 11 yr old girl and 9 yr old boy. We also have 3 and 4 yr old boys. I am hoping to join the Homeschooling group as soon as we arrive, as the longer we wait to make friends the harder it will be on the kids. Perhaps we will meet you sometime


----------

